# Dobermans



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Dobermans, anybody know of any for sale a year and up, house trained, good with kids and other dogs, stable good enviroment, already on the suit. Please respond with pictures and or video and prices, male or female is fine, please dont post random websites Im interested in seeing dogs for sale, not comments stating try this guy or try this website, thanks in advance, and look forward to seeing what you guys and gals got or know directly of.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Dobermans, anybody know of any for sale a year and up, house trained, good with kids and other dogs, stable good enviroment, already on the suit. Please respond with pictures and or video and prices, male or female is fine, please dont post random websites Im interested in seeing dogs for sale, not comments stating try this guy or try this website, thanks in advance, and look forward to seeing what you guys and gals got or know directly of.


wow dobermans are that rare that are good i guess, well if anybody sees one let me know ok, thanks.......


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> wow dobermans are that rare that are good i guess, well if anybody sees one let me know ok, thanks.......


 You have no idea, how rare to find good ones. Then to find them for sale, one might come up once every two years in N. America.


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

I would be looking for a doberman rescue to find what you are looking for. Most rescues will be able to tell you more about the temperament of their dogs and whether they would be suitable for you. Best way to find a dog that fits you and your life style.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Elaine Matthys said:


> I would be looking for a doberman rescue to find what you are looking for. Most rescues will be able to tell you more about the temperament of their dogs and whether they would be suitable for you. Best way to find a dog that fits you and your life style.


 
For real? Have you even read his requirements?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Harry Keely said:


> wow dobermans are that rare that are good i guess, well if anybody sees one let me know ok, thanks.......


 
I know of a good female that fits your requirements, but she's half way across the world from you and I am sure the owner would ask a lot of money. 

Unfortunately, finding a good dobe is very hard... 

I hope you find it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I know of a couple dobies that could fit the bill. 

But none are for sale.

You could probably find a couple Harry, but you'll certainly have to look, and call and do some legwork, dobies doing suitwork, family and house ready, that someone on here will know firsthand, AND for sale is a pretty tall order to find easily


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

anyone that has put that much time into finding a good dobermann is going to be competing and breeding it - which is as it should be, since they aren't easy to find - so it won't be easy to find one for sale. 

go to the working dobermann forum www.usadobermann.net and see if you get better responses there.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I know of some great dobe breeders, but that's not what you're looking for


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Good luck Harry..i looked for 9 months for client hellbent on one of those things. I finally admitted defeat.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

huh. that link is expired now. I haven't been there in awhile. this is the right link
http://usadobermann.proboards.com/


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Amber Scott said:


> anyone that has put that much time into finding a good dobermann is going to be competing and breeding it - which is as it should be, since they aren't easy to find - so it won't be easy to find one for sale.


Exactly! 

It took us several months to find a dog that would be suitable for a client.. and all we were looking for was a dog that had a good temperament, some very basic obedience and was biting a sleeve WELL. It wasn't because we were wading through the massive amounts of them for sale, either.. there just aren't any for sale. Here or in Europe. I hope you have a lot of cash lying around when you do find one! lol

We actually lost money on the first dog we purchased because his temperament was completely misrepresented by the owner and he was not in any way suitable for a family. 

Good quality Dobermanns that are for sale is a VERY tall order!


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

You can find dobermanns for familys but not much for work/family type dogs try http://www.dobermann-review.com/


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Elaine Matthys said:


> I would be looking for a doberman rescue to find what you are looking for. Most rescues will be able to tell you more about the temperament of their dogs and whether they would be suitable for you. Best way to find a dog that fits you and your life style.


Most rescues will not place a dobe in a bite work home let alone put training into a rescue for bite work.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Harry Keely said:


> Dobermans, anybody know of any for sale a year and up, house trained, good with kids and other dogs, stable good enviroment, already on the suit. Please respond with pictures and or video and prices, male or female is fine, please dont post random websites Im interested in seeing dogs for sale, not comments stating try this guy or try this website, thanks in advance, and look forward to seeing what you guys and gals got or know directly of.


Harry, why a dobermann? if you are interested in finding a Dobermann with these qualifications get a puppy from sport/working lines, with the help of someone who knows the lines and bring it up in the right way! In my experience Dobermann's are a 1 handler dog and pack dogs as they should be, a great dog to own and train and imo undervalued as a working dog but the good lines are slowly going away and most who own a good one would never sell! and if you want no help from someone who can recommend a breeder who can direct you about it, forget it because thats the kind of info just a so and so knows nothing about, even by just seeing "dogs for sale" "pictures and video" good luck!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry

You'd have a better chance of hitting the Lottery then finding a Dobermann that fits your requirements. Like a lot of people have said, Dobermann owners tend to keep their dogs forever. It's rare that you find a decent one for sale and then they're not going to be cheap.


----------



## travis raghib (Sep 7, 2012)

Lisa Radcliffe said:


> Harry, why a dobermann? if you are interested in finding a Dobermann with these qualifications get a puppy from sport/working lines, with the help of someone who knows the lines and bring it up in the right way! In my experience Dobermann's are a 1 handler dog and pack dogs as they should be, a great dog to own and train and imo undervalued as a working dog but the good lines are slowly going away and most who own a good one would never sell! and if you want no help from someone who can recommend a breeder who can direct you about it, forget it because thats the kind of info just a so and so knows nothing about, even by just seeing "dogs for sale" "pictures and video" good luck!


I agree completely with this.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

About a year ago, a gal I know posted on the USA Dobermann site that she was getting out of sport and trying to place her male in a working home. It was a German import from good working lines. She would be very picky about where it went, however and I don't know if she placed him or not.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Dobermann Review is pretty dead and geared primarily towards Euro show dogs. USA site has not been very active of late.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are willing to import from europe I know a male from good workinglines that I think still is for sale to the right person , but he is born in june 2009 so maybe that´s too old for you.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Steve Burger said:


> About a year ago, a gal I know posted on the USA Dobermann site that she was getting out of sport and trying to place her male in a working home. It was a German import from good working lines. She would be very picky about where it went, however and I don't know if she placed him or not.


She still has him. But I believe he is neutered and settled into pet life now.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

What about Vom Landgraf or Ascomannis?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lindsay Janes said:


> What about Vom Landgraf or Ascomannis?


HI Lindsay


Both are great working Dobermann Kennels with a record of success. I don't think you're going to find any "1 year old and up" dogs that the owners are interested in selling at any price. If there was an incident where a dog needed to be rehomed I'm sure there is a buy back provision in the contracts and there is a waiting list. I don't think they'd ever be advertised on any internet list.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Lindsay Janes said:


> What about Vom Landgraf or Ascomannis?


I believe that landgraf does have a male that came back just recently. But I think he is around 6 yrs old.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Appreciate all the conversation, the dog isnt for me but my folks, the order is tall becasue I have to feel comfortable when Im back in NY my kids are safe.

They have had rotts and dutch since I was little hence why I am stuck in this nutty world haha, They now would consider a rott again or female mal that is social being that everywhere we go we bring our mal with us which he himself is a handful at times.

For the people that made pet comments obviously you have no clue to who I am which is fine, sorry but not my cup of tea nor my families I might as well go buy some kites and go to the park ,much cheaper that way.

Anybody that knows please i guess pm me ( good dobe, good rott - no tail, good female mal / all at least 1 year old to maybe 4 or 5, suit, good with kids, social with dogs, good in house ). thanks in advance.

neutered or spayed could work to, we are not looking to add to the mess here in the USA - we have only done three breedings in a substantial number of years ( we are not the kennel blinder type of people, that think because we own a dog its worth a shit to breed, most dogs are workers but not breed worthy )


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Appreciate all the conversation, the dog isnt for me but my folks, the order is tall becasue I have to feel comfortable when Im back in NY my kids are safe.
> 
> They have had rotts and dutch since I was little hence why I am stuck in this nutty world haha, They now would consider a rott again or female mal that is social being that everywhere we go we bring our mal with us which he himself is a handful at times.
> 
> ...


Not trying to be rude or tute my own horn, I just know what I like and dont like in a dog, just thought I put clarification on it. cheers and happy saint pattys day to all.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Harry...I sent you a PM. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Angie Stark said:


> Harry...I sent you a PM. Email me at [email protected]


k thanks


----------

